# But my sons a heavy equipment meachanic!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So customer calls..."my sink doesn't drain well and my disposal never really works well either, my son replaced my disposal last year and nothing really has worked since then, oh! By the way, he's a heavy equipment mechanic so he's good at fixing things!" :laughing:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

its only a badger 5. next time, get a 3/4 horse


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

:blink: Besides the obvious, was the disposal even fully locked in? That's a nice loop in the dishwasher drain hose.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can only laugh at that one.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

chonkie said:


> :blink: Besides the obvious, was the disposal even fully locked in? That's a nice loop in the dishwasher drain hose.


Surprisingly it was, but it's froze and I can't get the Allen wrench in the slot as the left compartment horizontal arm is covering it! Ill be rippin it all out tomorrow and doin it right!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Surprisingly it was, but it's froze and I can't get the Allen wrench in the slot as the left compartment horizontal arm is covering it! Ill be rippin it all out tomorrow and doin it right!












Don't open those pipes and let the swill get into their ice trays.....:laughing:

By the way, don't assume her son used any plumber's putty when he installed the disposal basket strainer. He probably used the paper gasket under the basket strainer instead of putty......:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nothing better after a hard day than a nice cold drink and a good laugh. Thanks Shoot'n'plumber :thumbsup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it looks like the drywallers left a piss bottle next to their tooth brush.:laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Nothing better after a hard day than a nice cold drink and a good laugh. Thanks Shoot'n'plumber :thumbsup:


Yur welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Customer should have called Badger. It has a 2 year warranty stamped right there on the disposal.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How Unique! :laughing:


----------

